# Does a swinging/sliding closet door hybrid exist?



## thewestcoast (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi there! New here, but you all seemed to be a knowledgeable bunch of people. I have a large collection of games and books that are stored in a closet. Right now we have regular sliding doors on this closet. Unfortunately, it's impossible to get at the items in the middle of the closet, as there's always half the door in the way. "Pocket doors" that recessed entirely into the walls would be perfect, but there's no room within the walls on either side for such a door. I am aware of the basic closet door types: bifold, swinging, accordion etc. The bifold and swinging don't work as they "bunch" up too much on the left and/or right, restricting access to the corners. The swinging doesn't work since opening a door on the right side is problematic (it would hit another door). What I'd love is for is a completely non-intrusive door that combines a sliding door and a swinging door into one. That is, the right side of the sliding door would slide left, and then the two sliding bits would swing out together to the left, giving clear access to the entire closet. Does anyone know if such a hybrid exists? Thanks


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Post a photo of this unique situation where you need to re-invent the door.
Ron


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds intriguing. How about narrow 'stacking' doors, whereby two or three or even four sliding doors bipass each other? They could be as narrow as 1 foot each.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Even easier is, to go through the games & books, and organize by placing the puzzles in storage tubs with labels & a picture of the completed puzzle on the lid or side. As for the books, get some bookshelves and go through those books that are no longer usable & toss, and those that are no longer read, donate to Goodwill or Shelter.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds like you need a roll-up door!!!!:thumbsup:













Okay okay okay guys, that was ajoke.


----------



## sumnerw (Apr 8, 2011)

*A different type of door for you?*

I know this isn't exactly what you are looking for but it is an option maybe, They sell accordion doors but you ruled them out but they also sell this type of door that may or may not work for you.
Check it out 

http://garage-doors-and-parts.com/folding-shelf-doors.html

Thanks
Wally


----------



## sumnerw (Apr 8, 2011)

*2 new doors that may work for your situation?*

I just checked with them (Everclear windows & doors) http://www.everclearwindows.com/
and they said that there are 2 new doors out that may work.
They have a pocket door that sets out side the door ( kind of like an old barn door) and also they have a retractable door ( like a retractable screen kind of) that all rolls up in to a metal housing.

I put the link up for you to get a hold of them and see what they can do to help.

I hope that this all helps.
Wade


----------



## arevelis (Jul 20, 2012)

*Sliding Swiniging Doors*

Hi -

I was wondering the same thing about the closet I have and found your post online while searching a solution... Did you ever find anything like this??
I am interested in how you solved your problem...

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Could you post some pics of your problem?


----------



## rej (Jun 28, 2013)

:thumbup: 
I think I have a solution to closet sliding door problem. Its not anything mentioned so fare on this site.


----------



## rej (Jun 28, 2013)

If anyone is interested, please post something


----------



## rej (Jun 28, 2013)

thewestcoast said:


> Hi there! New here, but you all seemed to be a knowledgeable bunch of people. I have a large collection of games and books that are stored in a closet. Right now we have regular sliding doors on this closet. Unfortunately, it's impossible to get at the items in the middle of the closet, as there's always half the door in the way. "Pocket doors" that recessed entirely into the walls would be perfect, but there's no room within the walls on either side for such a door. I am aware of the basic closet door types: bifold, swinging, accordion etc. The bifold and swinging don't work as they "bunch" up too much on the left and/or right, restricting access to the corners. The swinging doesn't work since opening a door on the right side is problematic (it would hit another door). What I'd love is for is a completely non-intrusive door that combines a sliding door and a swinging door into one. That is, the right side of the sliding door would slide left, and then the two sliding bits would swing out together to the left, giving clear access to the entire closet. Does anyone know if such a hybrid exists? Thanks


:thumbup: YES. I have been altering closet sliding doors for years before patents or patent pending. My intention was to make it easier to enter an existing 2 sliding door closet. I had a Handyman business, now a retired super senior citizen who likes to tinker with things. A few years ago a customer asked me if, (you know the rest). After a couple of tries on my own closets, finally came up on something that works. I have drawing and instructions. Trying to put them together so its legible, what a job this will be. Stay in (threads) I will keep you up to date.


----------



## rej (Jun 28, 2013)

arevelis said:


> Hi -
> 
> I was wondering the same thing about the closet I have and found your post online while searching a solution... Did you ever find anything like this??
> I am interested in how you solved your problem...
> ...


:thumbup:Check with Newbie on this site


----------



## rej (Jun 28, 2013)

rej said:


> :thumbup: If anyone is interested in my idea for swing/slide closet door issue, please post something


:thumbup:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Before you enlighten us you might want to get familiar with the posting rules of this site. http://www.diychatroom.com/faq.php?faq=diychatroom_faq#faq_posting_rules


----------



## accordion (Jul 10, 2013)

Dear Friend,

We are supplying and installing custom accordion doors, folding partitions, room dividers, movable or operable walls, folding gates, security enclosures, storefront enclosures and much more.


----------



## rej (Jun 28, 2013)

rej said:


> :thumbup: YES. See; rjhomeprojects.com


----------



## rej (Jun 28, 2013)

rej said:


> :thumbup: YES. See; rjhomeprojects.com


----------

